# ISO spicy summer fruit dessert



## RusticCajun (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm looking for some inspiration on a summer fruit dessert theme, and thought it might be a little different and interesting to make something spicy.  I'm not sure where to start.

Maybe something with a little bite?  Maybe something with an interesting/unusual taste?

Thanks!!
RusticCajun


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 10, 2009)

RusticCajun said:


> I'm looking for some inspiration on a summer fruit dessert theme, and thought it might be a little different and interesting to make something spicy.  I'm not sure where to start.
> 
> Maybe something with a little bite?  Maybe something with an interesting/unusual taste?
> 
> ...



RC - I'm really not into savory/spicy fruit dishes, but I thought I'd find a couple of recipes to spark ideas for you.

Savory Fruit Compote recipe
Savory fruit recipes - Home Cooking - Chowhound
Savory Fruit Sausage Sauté Recipe - Breakfast Recipes
Sweet/Savory Side: Fruit Salad with Arugula | recipes, Vegetarian, sides | YumSugar - Recipes, Menus, Food & Wine
Savory and Sweet Summer Fruit Guide + 3 Delicious Recipes - Gaiam Life
Recipe for Savory Fruit-Filled Squash - Camping Recipes from KOA
Savory Cornbread Fruit Stuffing Recipe @ CDKitchen.com :: it's what's cooking online!
Fruit Recipes and Cooking Information
Savory fruit salad :: CHICAGO SUN-TIMES :: Salads

Have fun!

Bob


----------



## RusticCajun (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow!  Zing!  Thanks so much!

I like that savory cherry recipe.  As I was mulling it over, I was thinking that a cherry might have the kick I was looking for.  (Watermelon gazpacho!! Wow!  They all look good!)

"Savory"!  I was missing that word when I was looking before.

Thanks, CI!
Rustic


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 10, 2009)

I like to use candied ginger in things, provides that sweet "bite" to granola, struesel toppings, ice cream, scones...


----------

